# Mal rendimiento de navegadores tras actualizar

## Stolz

Desde hace un par de semanas y tras alguna actualización rutinaria el rendimiento de los navegadores web de mi sistema a pasado a ser pésimo. Me afecta a todo lo que no sea navegación básica: Los vídeos HTML5, las animaciones CSS, canvas, la reproducción de archivos .gif, las páginas dinámicas o incluso hacer scroll funcionan muy despacio y a trompicones.

Me pasa tanto en Firefox como en Google Chrome, por lo que creo que debe estar relacionado con algún paquete del sistema. He probado la versión binaria de los navegadores y también presentan problemas de rendimiento. ¿A alguien se le ocurre qué paquete o paquetes pueden ser responsables del bajo rendimiento?. He probado ha recompilar o probar otras versiones de los navegadores, de los drivers de Nvida, de Gstreamer, ... pero el problema persiste.

El resto del sistema funciona bien, como siempre, y mirando la salida de htop no parece que se esté haciendo especial uso del CPU.

----------

## cameta

Prueba con el python-updater, el perl-cleaner.y emerge @preserved-rebuild

----------

## Stolz

Gracias Cameta. Ya probé pero de momento sigo igual.

----------

## cameta

has probado a eliminar/renombrar  ~/.mozilla para descartar que no haya alguna porquería allí?

Otra solución

emerge -eav @system

emerge -eav @world

pueden darte información si hay paquetes que falta actualizar o si pasan cosas raras.

----------

## quilosaq

El binario firefox-bin está enlazado sólo a librerías de glibc y gcc. Yo probaría a actualizar/recontruir esos paquetes, siempre que los uses, claro está.

----------

## gringo

curioso que sea en estos 2 navegadores, si fuera en chrome y en nautilus p.ej. miraría directamente a webkit.

mirando dependencias veo que ambos dependen de nspr o cairo p.ej., mira a ver si los has actualizada recientemente. 

el tema de la conexión estable y la resolución rápida parece una chorrada tb. pero a mi me ha pasado ya varias veces que firefox. 

Se volvia tonto y lento si había problemas de resolución y/o conexión, entiendo que debe ser un problema de cacheo ante todo.

mas ideas: 

- lo que te comentan arriba, haz una instalación limpia del navegador y a ver que pasa

- deshabilita la acelaración por hardware en los navegadores, el webgl a mi he dado por saco un par de veces tb.

- prueba si pasa lo mismo con otro usuario.

- prueba con una versión inferior ( o superior en caso de que estés con estable)

suerte y saluetes !

----------

## Stolz

Gracias por los consejos. De momento ninguno ha funcionado. Como solución temporal y muy a mi pesar me ha tocado volver a instalar Flash para poder ver Youtube porque en modo HTML5 me es imposible.

----------

## cameta

Mira las USE. A ver que estas usando.

----------

## cameta

Mira este mensaje que me sale en el emerge.

```
Messages for package www-client/google-chrome-43.0.2357.134_p1:

 *   USER_NS is required for sandbox to work

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.
```

Comprueba eso.

----------

## natrix

Chequea la solución del siguiente hilo, también tuve problemas tras una actualización:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1019720.html

----------

